# trailer tires made in the usa



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

I need to replace my trailer tires this year (they should have been replaced last year). I would rather by tires made in the usa but i am having a real hard time finding any made here. Does anyone know of a good trailer tire made in the usa?


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

suckerbass said:


> I need to replace my trailer tires this year (they should have been replaced last year). I would rather by tires made in the usa but i am having a real hard time finding any made here. Does anyone know of a good trailer tire made in the usa?


I went through the same thing your going through. Ended up going to the local Belle Tire store, which I believe is a national chain. Asked if he could get me some USA made Marathons by Goodyear. Took a couple months but he did get them. Made in USA stamped right on the sidewalls. The Belle tire store was near Kalamazoo, MI. I'd guess any of the stores could do the same.

Paul C.
Mattawan, MI


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear its hard to find a tire made in this country!!!!
Go into a wall-mart and try to find anything made in this country.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I generally try to avoid Walmart at all costs. I'm usually pretty successful. 

John


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

> I generally try to avoid Walmart at all costs. I'm usually pretty successful.


good man JP


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Some good years are made in the US most are not. Glad you found some, I hear those are pretty good tires. I tried for my camper but the size I needed was only made over seas, I guess it depends on the size and where it's made. Maxis and Denmen I don't believe are made in China but may not me made in the USA.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

suckerbass said:


> I need to replace my trailer tires this year (they should have been replaced last year). I would rather by tires made in the usa but i am having a real hard time finding any made here. Does anyone know of a good trailer tire made in the usa?


Denman tires are made in Warren, Ohio. They make trailer tires in both radial and bias ply.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

Denman tires for my trailer 185 80 r13s are made in south korea. not as bad as china but pretty close. I am thinking of going with towmasters I understand some of them are made in canada. Titan tires were made in the US untill a few years ago now china. I called just about every company I could find a number for and all are made outside the usa. most china a few south korea and one (towmaster) made in canada.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

suckerbass said:


> Denman tires for my trailer 185 80 r13s are made in south korea. not as bad as china but pretty close. I am thinking of going with towmasters I understand some of them are made in canada. Titan tires were made in the US untill a few years ago now china. I called just about every company I could find a number for and all are made outside the usa. most china a few south korea and one (towmaster) made in canada.


What about Carlisle Tires? Not sure if they are made in the USA.

BTW, I got my info on Denman Express tires being made in Warren, Ohio from my cousin who is a manager there. I guess only some of the sizes are made in the USA.


----------



## 10 ring (Mar 18, 2007)

Titan is now Carlise. Some of carlise are good but I have also heard horror stories, that being said I put them on by 5th wheel. 

If you go to tirerack.com and search trailer tires and click the spec. tab it shows where the tires you are buying are made. Most of the good years they sell are US or canada made.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

scubajay said:


> What about Carlisle Tires? Not sure if they are made in the USA.
> 
> BTW, I got my info on Denman Express tires being made in Warren, Ohio from my cousin who is a manager there. I guess only some of the sizes are made in the USA.


Yea I talked to a nice lady there and she at first told me that they were made in Ohio but then I told her the size she told me south Korea. 

I guess I am going to get some Tow Masters. The ones I am expecting are made in Canada. I tried tire rack but the only ones they have for my trailer (185 80 r13) are the Goodyear marathons and there made in china. Thanks for trying to help I guess its just one of those things you cant get made here anymore. Sucks....


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you find out about Carlysle's? Just wondering cause mine say "Made in USA" but I don't know how old they are. They were on it when I bought it.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I stopped at TSC just for grins and giggles. I know we'll need at least one tire this year I'd think. In our size they had carlilse made in usa mounted on a made in china wheel as top of the line. I think tow master was next (no marking of where it was made) but the wheel was made in the USA. Which is "more critical"? Wheel or tire origin?


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

FERG 06 said:


> Did you find out about Carlysle's? Just wondering cause mine say "Made in USA" but I don't know how old they are. They were on it when I bought it.


I had a bad experience with Carlysles on my old boat trailer. I replaced the OEM tires with Carlysles and had 3 blow outs in the first year. Each time the tires were replaced for free but when the 3 tire exploded it took out my fender. Belle Tire would not fix that so I cut a deal with them to get some then US made Titan tires. I do know that some of the Carlysles are made in china now and some are made in the US. I guess it just depends on the size you need. After my experience with Carlysle tires I dont think I would use them no matter where they were made. That was one bad year on the side of i96 changing trailer tires as semi trucks few by at 65 just a foot or two away. When the first two tires came apart I just figured it was bad luck. When the 3rd tire came unglued after only 3 trips I knew I did not what anything to do with Carlysles again. I put 3 years and countless miles on the Titan tires and would have bought them again if they were still made in the US.


----------

